# New member



## Frank319 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello guys,



I'm new to this forum, I'm looking for a little bit of advice .  I will be starting super dmz 3.0 in a few weeks. I have super dmz 3.0 , 4 andro, advanced cycle support, ultra males rx and e-control 2.0.  Would it be okay to take super dmz 3.0 and 4 andro at the same time.   1 pill am and pm for both.  Also with the cycle support should I take them 1-3 hours after taking the ph . Please get back to me.

Thanks in advance

Frank


----------



## brazey (Jul 18, 2015)

Welcome to the community. Never used PH's. Perhaps repost in the anabolic zone for more views and responses.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 18, 2015)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank319 (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks hoping to learn from this forum


----------

